# Steering problem - Pulls to left even after alignment!



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I drive a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE w/ 100,000 miles on it. For a while now, my car pulls hard to the left, mostly on the highway at high speeds. I've had 4 alignments done in the past 2 years, but that never solves the problem. The pulling to the left issue has happened before and after my new set of 4 tires too. Sometimes on side roads it'll pull right, but then pull left at high speeds on the high way. The steering is somewhat crooked too, I'll have to keep the wheel tilted to the right to keep the car going straight.

The overall feeling of the steering of the car is weird. I get small vibrations through the steering wheel and gas pedal. It almost feels like my tires aren't round or are somewhat wobbly. The steering basically has a mind of it's own.

I took it to one place and they said they couldn't feel it pulling, however I know for a fact it is!

What can be causing this issue? How about ball joints, struts, etc.? I don't know how to diagnose this problem, please advise!

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll let Matt answer this one...he would most likely know.


----------



## JDBPathfinder (Dec 30, 2013)

*bad alignment?*

I just got my 98 pathfinder aligned and it still pulls to left. Just took it back and they said the steering was a little off so the tweaked it for me. It STILL pulls to the left. New tires. Struts replaced a few years ago. The steering wheel naturally moves leftward on its own, especially after a bump, even when the street dips to the right. Can anyone offer an explanation? 




scottystang said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I drive a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE w/ 100,000 miles on it. For a while now, my car pulls hard to the left, mostly on the highway at high speeds. I've had 4 alignments done in the past 2 years, but that never solves the problem. The pulling to the left issue has happened before and after my new set of 4 tires too. Sometimes on side roads it'll pull right, but then pull left at high speeds on the high way. The steering is somewhat crooked too, I'll have to keep the wheel tilted to the right to keep the car going straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

JDBPathfinder said:


> I just got my 98 pathfinder aligned and it still pulls to left. Just took it back and they said the steering was a little off so the tweaked it for me. It STILL pulls to the left. New tires. Struts replaced a few years ago. The steering wheel naturally moves leftward on its own, especially after a bump, even when the street dips to the right. Can anyone offer an explanation?


You should post this in the Pathfinder section.


----------

